# Blasc3 löscht die BlascProfiler.Lua



## Zunamia (15. Februar 2013)

Hallo.

Bei jedem Start vom Program Blasc3 wird bei mir seit geraumer Zeit immer wieder die BlascProfiler.lua aus dem Addonverzeichnis in World of Warcraft gelöscht.

Dadurch kann das Addon die Daten aus dem Spiel nicht richtig speichern und die BlascProfiler.lua aus dem Verzeichnis SaveVariables ist nicht mehr nutztbar zum ubloaden der Daten, da die Datei leer bleibt.

Als Addon nutze ich das aktuelle, welches unter manuellen Upload angeboten wird. (28.11.2012)

Ich hoffe, man kann das Problem lösen.

Mfg
Zunamia


----------



## ZAM (18. Februar 2013)

Uhm - das können wir so momentan nicht reproduzieren. Werden es aber analysieren.


----------



## Zunamia (20. Februar 2013)

Im Verzeichnis vom BlascProfiler, welches zum Download angeboten wird sind folgende Dateien vorhanden:

BlascProfiler.lua
BlascProfiler.toc
BlascProfiler.xml


Sobald ich aber Blasc3 starte, sind es zum Teil andere Dateien, welche im Addonverzeichnis sind:

BlascProfiler.toc
BlascProfiler.toc.temp
BlascProfiler.updbak
BlascProfiler.xml
BlascProfiler.xml.temp

Es fehlt die BlascProfiler.lua irgendwie.

Blasc3 Version: 1.0.0.18

Mfg
Zunamia


----------



## Zunamia (23. Februar 2013)

habe das Problem loesen koennen.



Zunamia schrieb:


> BlascProfiler.toc
> BlascProfiler.toc.temp
> BlascProfiler.updbak
> BlascProfiler.xml
> BlascProfiler.xml.temp



von diesen Dateien habe ich die PlascProfiler.toc & BlascProfiler.xml geloescht.

Dann die restlichen 3 Dateien umgenannt.

BlascProfiler.updbak -> BlascProfiler.lua
BlascProfiler.toc.temp -> BlascProfiler..toc
BlascProfiler.xml.temp -> BlascProfiler.xml

Danach lief das Addon BlascProfiler in World of Warcraft ohne Probleme und es wurden auch Daten aus dem Spiel in der BlascProfiler.lua im Verzeichnis SaveVariables aufgezeichnet.

Es werden auch keine Dateien mehr geloescht, sobald ich das Programm Blasc3 starte.

Mfg
Zunamia


----------

